# Looking for a Last Minute 1-BR in Maui



## chimeravaca (May 28, 2019)

Looking for a Last Minute 1-BR Maui
check-in for May 31, 2019


----------



## mauitraveler (May 28, 2019)

chimeravaca said:


> Looking for a Last Minute 1-BR Maui
> check-in for May 31, 2019


Sent you a p.m..  CJ


----------



## chimeravaca (May 28, 2019)

Still looking, thank you for any offers.


----------



## mauitraveler (May 28, 2019)

chimeravaca said:


> Still looking, thank you for any offers.


The short-term exchange into Hono Koa with II is also available with checkin on 5/31 for 6 nights.  CJ


----------



## Luanne (May 28, 2019)

Trading Places Maui has Maui Hill available for check in for May 28 through June 4 for both one and two bedrooms.  Of course you would need to something to trade with.


----------



## chimeravaca (May 28, 2019)

mauitraveler said:


> The short-term exchange into Hono Koa with II is also available with checkin on 5/31 for 6 nights.  CJ



Hi CJ,

How would we book this short-term exchange into Hono Koa with II? We aren't familiar with how this works. Thank you,


----------



## chimeravaca (May 28, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Trading Places Maui has Maui Hill available for check in for May 28 through June 4 for both one and two bedrooms.  Of course you would need to something to trade with.



Thank you for the reply Luanne. Unfortunately, we do not have a property we can trade with - just $$


----------



## Luanne (May 28, 2019)

chimeravaca said:


> Thank you for the reply Luanne. Unfortunately, we do not have a property we can trade with - just $$


You might try contacting them.  I don't know if they ever rent out from TPM.  I know the resort itself does do rentals, but they aren't cheap.


----------



## mauitraveler (May 28, 2019)

chimeravaca said:


> Hi CJ,
> 
> How would we book this short-term exchange into Hono Koa with II? We aren't familiar with how this works. Thank you,


Sent you a p.m.  CJ


----------

